# Look What I Got For My Sister!



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

My sister has been looking and looking for a dog. Normally I would never get a dog for someone else, but my sister asked me to and I know her so well...she is going to fall in love with this pooch! 

She is a Chi-Weenie! She is just 6 months old. I know the owner really well. They got her as a wee pup but the bigger dogs in the house are running all over her. She thinks she's a big dog and wants to run and play with them but ends up getting stepped on. A lot. So she decided if the right home came up she would part with her. 

My sister lives alone and is pretty much retired - just works a couple hours a day for the school system. She hates being alone and has been looking for a dog. 

She is a real lover! She loves to cuddle, go for walks, ride in the car and just simply wants to be with. She is playful but not hyper. I'm not wild for the name. Maybe she is young enough to change it gradually. Suggestions?

The first picture is her baby puppy picture. The other two are more current.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice doggy! I expect she'll love it.

I have two sisters. When you wrote "Look what I got for my sister" I assumed you traded your sister!

Have a good day!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

SNORT!!!!! :hysterical:

I actually spend a fair amount of my time thinking of new ways to bedevil my sister. I don't know why. I can't help but love getting a good reaction out of her. 

I wonder what I COULD get in exchange for her? hehehehehehe...


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

What a cute dog & such big ears! Kinda looks like a jackrabbit.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Look at them EARS !!! TOO cute !!! What is her current name ? maybe something that rhymes it ?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

They named her Jazzie. I am not overly fond of changing dog's names. I have done it before by using both the old name and new name together and gradually dropping the old name. I always wonder if it is stressful for them. 

That face and those ears just beg for something cute and spicey/spunky in a girlie sort of way.


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Way too cute!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

OMG, She is sooo c.u.t.e!!!
I have never seen a dog with ears that long that stood up. 
She's ADORABLE!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Now that puppy has character! Very cute.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Oh, my goodness! What a cutie!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I didn't know what a chi-weenie was, so had to look it up. What neat little dogs!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

rabbitgeek, thanks for the chuckle this morning. :hysterical:

What an adorable face. Those dapples are really pretty. 

changing names is really no big deal to a puppy- just best to keep it to the same number of syllables. They tend to recognize the number of syllables and where the emphasis (accent) is placed. So you wouldn't want to go for "Jazzie" to "Jennifer" or "Pocahontas" or something like that. 

She is adorable and seeing her is making me have extreme puppy envy. :shocked:

empty nest syndrome


and a Frenchie is really calling my name. :grin:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't think a name change is bad. All my dogs have many names ,and the know them all. My girl Cally (adopted) I call her spunkilicious, or puncnksi(like the dougnut ). Whenever she hears it , her tail waggs because she knows I'm being happly and playful. Another Rottie, I had gotten as a pup, I named him Magnum, but he wasen't growing into the name,so I changed it to Magic. Ya, I really could go on, but all my dogs really do know all their names and I call them diffrent names for my moods, they reconise that.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

my daughter's adopted greyhound went from "Mustang" to "Rock Steady" to "Steady" to "Steadman"- so dogs really do adjust.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Changing a dogs name is not a bad thing. They tend to cognizant tone or intonation rather than words. The general rule is one syllable words rather than multipals. Dog in the shelter do not come in with names, unless they are owner surrendered. The shelter gives them a name, they rarely learn that name. My guess with this little cutie is that any name that has that same upbeat tone to it would work great. You cannot say Jazzy with a frown in your voice, it has a happy tone to it, almost an onomatopoeia.

She sure is cute and those ears are to die for . Is she fixed yet? When will you give her to your sister?


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I think maybe if you kept calling her Jazzie, but also the name you liked at times, you could completely change the name. 

My dog answers equally to Kyoti (her name), Boo Boo, Punkie Monkey, Punkin, Goose Egg, Pork Chop, the list goes on. LOL. 

"You want a liver treat, Pork Chop?" brings her running same as "You want a liver treat, Kyoti?" 

Maybe use the new name at first more for fun stuff, like to get a treat or go for a walk, and she will associate the name with those good things. Then drop Jazzie.

(I still can't get over how CUTE she is! I was so surprised when I expected to see a picture of a big stash of yarn from a garage sale and instead saw those big ears!!!)


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't think dogs really care what you call them as long as it's not late for dinner.

What was the name of that female rabbit in Roger Rabbit? Jessica, wasn't it? You could always rename her "Jessie" for Jessica Rabbit and that's close enough to "Jazzie" that if she had learned a previous name she'd just figure you had a lisp or something.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Lord have mercy, she is adorable! Those ears are awesome! I'm with the rest of the folks...critters will learn a new name, no problem. BTW WHH, frenchies are on the top of my little dog list


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words and helpful suggestions!  

I pick her up tomorrow at 11:00. I am so antsy I can't stand it. I'll bring her here to the house to show mom. If mom is up to it we'll both go over to my sister's house, otherwise I'll deliver her myself. After work today I went to pick up a bag of the dog food she is used to and some odds and ends for my sister. The pickings were so slim I was about disgusted. I wanted to get some cute things for a little dog and there was about nothing. I managed to find a not totally ugly collar in case the owner doesn't give me the collar (why she wouldn't I don't know but I don't want to get caught without one). I was looking for a little tie-out for the yard and went to several places and there was NOTHING for a small dog. I found one at home that will do for the short haul. Might have to order something from Amazon. Found a couple toys and a couple bags of little dog treats and a couple of dog bowls. I bought her a retractable leash. That will have to do for now. 

It is going to take FOREVER for 11 tomorrow to get here. 

WIHH - when I lived in Mpls I had a friend who raised Frenchies. Oh, my ever loving! They were seriously cute. The puppies would crack me up when they would run full tilt down the hallway and then try to stop...but their heads weighed more than their butts so when they stopped sudden-like their butts would pop up in the air. 

I can't wait to see my sister's face. Knowing she hates not knowing what is going on I deliberately called her yesterday to tell her that I would be bringing over a present on Saturday...but I wouldn't tell her what it is. It's driving her crazy, I just know! She has been trying to get it out of mom but mom won't make a peep. She just grins at my sister - which drives her nuts because she can tell mom is all excited about whatever it is. 

I am so bad....


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Kasota said:


> SNORT!!!!! :hysterical:
> 
> I actually spend a fair amount of my time thinking of new ways to bedevil my sister. I don't know why. I can't help but love getting a good reaction out of her.
> 
> I wonder what I COULD get in exchange for her? hehehehehehe...


Maybe you could get a dog?!

Like a gift of the Magi story. 

You traded your sister for a dog for your sister!

Yeah, that could work!

Have a good day!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, my sister has her dog and she is thrilled beyond words! She likes Jasmine for a name. That works. She started crying as soon as she saw her. "For ME???? THAT's the surprise!!???? Oh, I'm not alone anymore!!!!" It was pretty priceless. 

Sister loves her. Mom loves her. I love her. She is soooo tiny. She's probably about 4 pounds. Her ears are totally expressive and are not stuck in the "up" position but kind of have a life of their own. It's too cute. She likes to be held while she's sleeping. I think this was an especially good "match" for the two of them. 

Life is good.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

What a wonderful day for you!!! :bouncy:
And your sister and Jasmine!

I would have loved to see your sister's face!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Could you pretend to be my sister? (I'd like a female, black cocker spaniel w/a field coat. eep


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awww, so glad everything was as you had hoped. I hope they have many happy years together.

Generally, ear that stick up do have a lift I'd their own especially when the pups are growing. They will go up and down depending on if they are teething and change side to side too. It will be fun to see if they remain up once she becomes an adult.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Marchwind, that is good to know. I had a Dobie x Airdale once that had "flying nun" ears. They would sometimes stand straight up if she had alerted on something but a lot of the time they were 1/2 up and 1/2 down but to the side - made her look like the flying nun. This puppy is teething so it could be that, too.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

What a heartwarming story !!! Kasota you are a jem !!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm sure WIHH can tell you more about it than I can. But that's been the experience I've had and seen with friends who breed and show dogs with pricked ears like GSD's. Usually they paid more attention to the ears if it was a show dog hopeful. She sure is cute. I was showing her picture to my coworkers this morning.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

She makes the most HILARIOUS sound when my sister gets out of sight. It sounds like she is saying "MOM!" ahhhhaaaahhhaaaaa!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

those ears are hilarious. 

If you WANTED to help insure they continue to stand up like that- you could shave the inside of those ears  and perhaps even the backsides to keep the weight of the hair from pulling the ears down. DON'T rub the ears at the base or the cartilage will break down. I know. It's crazy what lengths people will go to to insure "proper" ear carriage. Powdered lead applied with stick 'um to bed ears, taping, placing inserts - it's crazy stuff. 

If it was me, I'd let the ears fold and fall where they may.  

And yes, teething will certainly cause ears to stand more significantly.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH - those ears really are funny.  I've seen some of the things people will go through to make them behave but we are more of a mindset to let 'em just do what they will. Plenty of other things to worry about. Like housebreaking, which she still needs some work on.


----------

